# Eibach lowering springs



## Amasock (Dec 10, 2013)

Does anyone have the eibach lowering springs installed on their cruze? Or does anyone have any pictures of what it looks like?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

There are several members with Eibach's.
Do you have an Eco? If so, then lowering springs won't work for you, as the Eco is already about 1 inch lower than the other models.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Moved to technical.

The thread you're looking for is here.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=45834

Welcome to the forum.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

